# Favorite Fish Pictures!



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Post picture of your favoriate FW Fish!

Dojo Loach I have 3 this is one of them.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry I have 2
blue rams, love them soooo much

and our water puppy Flo she was great, ate from our hand and let us pet her


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Since this was such a big hit, thought I would add some more for my favorite fish.

<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/?action=view&current=hiding2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/th_hiding2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>

<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/?action=view&current=hiding.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/th_hiding.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>

<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/?action=view&current=HI.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/th_HI.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess I'll chime in again,
here are the Flag Fish I had they were cool and lived for over a year with my male Betta and 4 females.


Here is a shot from my favorite tank mixed with Con's, JD's, flowerhorn, Barbs, Red Devil. I was criticized for this combo of fish but they lived peacefully for 2 years.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

dirtydutch4x said:


> Sorry I have 2
> and our water puppy Flo she was great, ate from our hand and let us pet her


jus the fact that u called her ur water puppy makes her 100x cuter <3


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I tell yah just about any combo will work if the water parameters are the same, the only thing you need to be ready for is if they don't get along.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I will try to find the pics or the video I have of them all schooling, looks funny with 3 JD's a Con a flower horn and green tiger barbs schooling, I had a video of them doing this for well over 5 mins.

And yes Flo was awesome!! when I put my hand in her tank she would rub all around my hand and if I cupped my hand she would rest in it, really miss that fish!


----------



## janusz (Apr 25, 2011)

That's my Little Pleco Jani


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

WTH, that IS NOT the pic I posted, and I posted a few of em.....


Susan, the bottom pic is schweetness!!!!!!!! awesome details and purty fish, I got a soft spot for 3 bars but the F2/F3 5 bars are really nice.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I haven't seen any 5 bars here, one of these days I will get some from you.


----------

